# Printing of Fiber for the first time in a long long time.



## LongRoom (Aug 19, 2014)

My main question is I am now working out of a small darkroom in my house and is fixer 2 really important?


----------



## ann (Aug 20, 2014)

_it can be helpful, however, you can also count the number of prints that go through the fixer (based on paper size) and then switch out.  Check the ratio directions for which fixer your using._


----------



## LongRoom (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok thank you! So as long as I keep my fixer strong there is no need for fixer 2?


----------



## terri (Aug 20, 2014)

That is personal preference.   A lot of people use 2 fixers.   But like Ann said, check the manufacturer guidelines that will come with the product you purchase, and based on the # of prints you put through it (depending on paper size) let that be your guide.    There is also hypo check, the drop into the fixer to see if there is a cloudy reaction - BUT from what I've read, this can sometimes be an indicator that the fixer was exhausted before giving the reaction, so it's not the best way to make a decision. 

Paying attention to the number of prints you've put through it, and going by manufacturer guidelines is your best bet.


----------



## timor (Aug 21, 2014)

LongRoom said:


> Ok thank you! So as long as I keep my fixer strong there is no need for fixer 2?


Don't overdo. Too strong fixer may actually impede good wash. Especially with later prints. Use rather normal dilution and change more often, before it becomes tired.


----------



## mkoller (Jan 23, 2015)

If you are fixing for archival permanence it is recommended. Not required.  you will get more milage out of a 2 bath regimen.  Make sure you monitor the silver levels in the fixer if you need "archival processing." the easiest way is the dip strips that tell you the silver content and the ph.


----------

